# Kimberley Garner - "arrives at the Giorgio Armani Show during the Milan's Fashion Week Women's wear Spring Summer 2019 in Milan" (23.09.2018) (13x)



## pofgo (24 Sep. 2018)




----------



## Punisher (24 Sep. 2018)

danke schön für die netten Schnappschüsse


----------



## Rolli (24 Sep. 2018)

Klasse Outfit :thx: dir


----------



## MetalFan (24 Sep. 2018)

Gefällt! :thumbup: :thx:


----------



## Harry1982 (24 Sep. 2018)

Stiefel :drip:

Danke für sexy Kim


----------



## PaulsGT (23 Sep. 2019)

Thanks for Kimberley!!


----------

